# Restauration Ipad et Perte de dossier Pages



## Benoit du 75 (12 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Depuis 3 ans,  mon Ipad était sous IOS 7.3. Hier soir je décide de le restaurer et de le mettre à jour. Une fois la mise à jour appliquée et la restauration des fichiers effectuée, je souhaite envoyer un fichier via Pages; mais à mon grand étonnement je ne retrouve pas mes anciens documents alors que dans d'autres applications tels que Photo, je retrouve tous mes fichiers! 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à mon problème.

Merci de votre attention.


----------



## marenostrum (12 Février 2017)

si tu as activé la sauvegarde iCloud pour les apps, rien est perdu. ou si tu as avant ton restauration fait une sauvegarde sur ton ordinateur. sinon c'est pas sûr.


----------



## Benoit du 75 (12 Février 2017)

marenostrum a dit:


> si tu as activé la sauvegarde iCloud pour les apps, rien est perdu. ou si tu as avant ton restauration fait une sauvegarde sur ton ordinateur. sinon c'est pas sûr.


Justement j'ai restauré  puis installé  la sauvegarde donc je ne pense pas que je puisse faire autre chose avec elle, par contre je suis intéressé par une solution via Icloud, mais je ne maitrise pas très bien cet outil


----------



## marenostrum (12 Février 2017)

normalement tout se passe au moment de l'activation de ton compte ou de ton appareil. si tu as coché l'utilisation de ton iCloud (Réglages > iCloud > la liste de tous les apps qui peuvent stocker leurs documents). sur ton ordinateur on peut le voir aussi la sauvegarde (iTunes > Préférences > Appareils)

et pour la sauvegarde pour ne rien perdre il fallait faire une nouvelle sauvegarde *avant* de restaurer ton iPad. après ça ne sert à rien. ton ancienne sauvegarde s'il est plus vielle que ton document dans Pages, pareil.
le Cloud va te simplifier la chose si tu l'active. parce que tout ça se fait automatiquement, sans autre intervention ou précaution par nous même.


----------



## Benoit du 75 (12 Février 2017)

Je viens de regarder les sauvegarde faite sur mon mac mais apparemment elles ont toutes été supprimé automatiquement à la suite de la restauration.


----------



## Benoit du 75 (12 Février 2017)

Je viens de trouver le dossier de sauvegarde mais je n'y trouve qu'une liste de doc text avec des uites de chiffres et lettres


----------

